# Need lawn mowed-Tiger Point area



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Well the mower is on the fritz and the guy that was supposed to be fixing it has vanished into thin air. So, I need someone to mow my lawn in the next couple of days if possible. Please PM me and let me know if you would be willing to for a fair price.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Call 393 1168 prestige landscapes names tyler


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Just talked to Tyler, thanks!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem hope he can get you fixed up


----------

